# Joint fill for irregular flagstone walkway?



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in the process of redoing our flagstone walkway in front of our house. The previous owners did a horrible job installing it.......uneven stones, poor joints, poor arrangement, etc. Anyway, i've dug most of it up and am re-laying it. My question is.......the joints are fairly wide, 2-3" in some spots.....so, what would be the best fill for that joint width? I don't want to mortar it and i think they are too wide for polymeric sand. Thoughts?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Lime stone screenings--very fine limestone powder and sand sized chips---available al most stone yards and quarries--stays put--doesn't wash away as easily as sand.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

There is a fine groundcover plant called sagina or pearlwort that is great for filling in gaps in stone walks. It grows in a very low carpet, won't interfere with mowing or compete with other plants (but it will help keep weeds at bay):

There are different varieties but this is a common one:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sagina_subulata

Probably won't find it in a box store but a good nursery should be able to point you to some sources for seed.


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

Thunder Chicken said:


> There is a fine groundcover plant called sagina or pearlwort that is great for filling in gaps in stone walks. It grows in a very low carpet, won't interfere with mowing or compete with other plants (but it will help keep weeds at bay):
> 
> There are different varieties but this is a common one:
> 
> ...


I don't want to go with any ground cover. The walkway separates the lawn from a planting bed. Cover in there would look bad.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I think he was suggesting a moss like plant the would simply add a bit of green to the joints--


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Creeping tyme in between flagstones looks nice and natural. The plant doesn't mind being stepped on and it gives off a pleasant scent


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Yeah, the sagina fills in somewhat like the thyme above, but is even finer leafed.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That looks nice--kind of an English cottage look.


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

This is the walkway prior to being redone. Joints will be of a similar spacing.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

If you narrow the path you could have smaller joints, don't know if that would work for you 'tho. 

Another option is to purchase a few extra stones.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Lime stone screenings--very fine limestone powder and sand sized chips---available al most stone yards and quarries--stays put--doesn't wash away as easily as sand.


This is exactly what I was going to suggest..........:thumbsup:

If you decide later that you want to bind it all together with an herb like Thyme, it should grow well in the limestone sreenings as well. I've been told that yogurt helps speed the growing process as well........


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, here's the finished product. I went with a polymeric sand made for wide joints. It bonded quickly and is set pretty good.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That looks good--big improvement!


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Looks good, let us know it it holds up, I haven't had any luck with it over a 1" seal. For looks, you could throw down some peastone gravel between the stones to level it. One word of caution is that it does require mainenance from time to time as some peastone will get dislodged. If you don't mind sweeping the peastone back into the cracks every now and then, it looks fantastic.


----------

